# Six 2010 , ore upgrade super six 2010 ?



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello All ,
I have a system six ' 07 , with a small crack on the top tub .
Connection toptube carbon - alu .
So I get under warranty from C'dale a Six 2010 , but my feeling towards the six is not so positive ? I would like a upgrade to a super six , because the is more comparable to the System six ? 
Would will you do , settle for the Six , ore upgrade ?
Thanks , 

Rib


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The new Six is awesome. I love mine but I would certainly go for the SuperSix if someone was trying to give me one  What's the cost of the upgrade?


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Waiting on a replay from C'dale ? +/- 600 Euro - 500 US I hope


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

600 Euro is almost $900. I would probably go for it if I had the $$$.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Whoa, wait a second: why are they offering you a Six as a replacement frame on the SystemSix? The SystemSix was the top-end frame that Dale was offering in 2007. So if they don't make it today, the comparable top-end frame is the SuperSix.

Don't cave so easily, they owe you a SuperSix frame.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The warranty doesn't say they should upgrade to a top end current frame to replace an older top end but replace with a comparable frame. They might argue a 2010 Six is as good a frame as a SystemSix...

The 09 Six were kind of porky, the new ones are much better... Now, is it as good as a SystemSix? I don't know, I'll let someone who has ridden both enough comment on that. The SuperSix is even better obviously so if you can get one, good for you but if they charge too much for the upgrade, the new Six are pretty good.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No way System six is = carbon six in a replacement, talk to your rep and ask for super six.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The 2010 Six Carbon is the equivalent of a 2007 System Six? I've never ridden a Six Carbon so I can't personally comment on its performance. The few reviews of the Six Carbon have been postive. However, they have not been as complimentary as those of the System Six. 

This situation mirrors that of one of the other forum member who was offered certain alternatives to his Six 13. In 2007, the System Six was the top of the line bicycle. By model hiearchy, his replacement should be the Super Six HM. By features/performance, the System Six probably mirrors the 2010 Super Six (Standard/Non HM). I recall another forum member describing the ride of the 2010 Super Six as the stiffness and front end stability of the System Six with the suppleness of the 2009/2008 Super Six.

IMHO, I would say the 2007 System Six is the equivalent of the standard Super Six (Non-Hi Mod). 

CHL


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I purchasest the System six at November of 2007 , so the new super six 2008 was already out on the market , that will be the reason that the offer me a new Six 2010 ? 

Wait en see ? 

Thanks for all the answers, 
Rib


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

If you have the money, go for the upgrade. Take nothing less equal trade then a Six Carbon 6 2010.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I agree with CHL. FYI I had a crack similar to the one you describe on my 08 System which I was then upgraded to a 09 Super. Reguardless if 08 Super were out you have the top of the line 07 bike. Dont settle for a Six.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

I just received a answer from C’dale Europe , that the replace the frame in to a Six , and a upgrade is not possible ? 
Because the bike shop as already received the frame under warranty , I asked from the start to a upgrade , bud it seems not possible ? 
For C’dale the problem is closed , so I have no choice than to except the Six ? 
I will try to make a deal with the bike shop to sell he Six , and buy something else ? 
I really disappointed by the attitude of C’dale in this mater.

After more then 19 year’s ride C’dale , I would be my last 
From the beast of the east , till now is a long end . 
Is it because the are changing the attitude towards the long live costumers , ore getting more money out our pockets ?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

It sounds like you got hosed by your LBS.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Devastator said:


> It sounds like you got hosed by your LBS.


Ditto, your LBS is not fighting for you. A replacement frame under the warranty is one that is similar. The SystemSix is superior to the Six -- the Six is their 2nd tier frame, the SystemSix that you paid for was their top tier frame. You should be getting a SuperSix, tell them you will be happy to take an 09 SuperSix frame, but you're not settling for less.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I have seen and had also direct communication with C’dale trough e mail between my LBS , me , and C’dale . 
I can tell you that there ware some nasty mails between us . 
I can tell you all that I was not happy with this situation , and I have refused to accept the Six frame for 3 months. 
There was nothing else than to accept this situation …….


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

My only problem with the Six is they do not use a tapered headtube/fork. It makes a difference on the front-end stiffness.


----------



## Rib (Oct 12, 2009)

Did you ride already one ? A 2010 model ? If so let me know what you experience is with the bike ?


----------

